# Tobacco Inventory Spreadsheet



## android

I've put together a spreadsheet in MS excel that makes the task of inputting tobacco data into a spreadsheet a little easier than normal. Not that it's a difficult thing to do, I just thought having something a little more interactive might be nice. I've been chipping away at this for a while now and finally have a version that I wish to share with y'all.

A few notes:

1) You don't absolutely have to read the MS word file, but it does have instructions on how to get the spreadsheet to work properly. It uses VB programming in the spreadsheet to control the buttons and user forms, so you have to 'enable macros' in excel to make these work. Otherwise, the buttons won't do anything when you click on them.

2) This was done in excel 2010 and will work with excel 2007, but the interface won't work in excel 2003. You can still use the spreadsheet format in 2003, but the buttons and such won't work.

3) Feel free to change it as you see fit, this is just how I categorize my tobacco and obviously different folks might want to approach it differently.

4) There is a section (tab) for NC, CC, and pipe tobacco. There's also a few tabs for wishlists, bombs, etc.

I know not everyone keeps track of their tobacco, but for those who do, hopefully you can get some use out of this.

The files are zipped, shouldn't be too difficult to unzip them once downloaded. You should just be able to right click on it and have that option pop up. I had to zip it into two files, one is the info, one is the actual spreadsheet. Thanks to Dave for helping me get it uploaded.

View attachment Tobacco Spreadsheet Info.zip


View attachment Tobacco Inventory Spreadsheet.zip


----------



## zephead61

RG to you sir! Great job!


----------



## NomoMoMo

Nice work on the Spreadsheet. RG for you. I see there's a tab to keep track of those who've done your mailbox wrong...


----------



## piperdown

Definately rg for you!!


----------



## android

thanks fellas, i appreciate it.


----------



## RealSRS

I wish I had enough cigars to need an inventory sheet


----------



## lostdog13

RG for you Sir! This is a great tool for those of us who keep track of everything, and you have done the leg work already. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

good job, thanks for the template


----------



## AStateJB

Nice work, Andrew! I didn't even know you could make different tabs... :noidea: But then again, my version of IT resolution looks a lot like this :smash: :lol:

How do you make the command buttons?


----------



## cigars_eh

Hello Andrew, thanks for the spreadsheet looks great and planning on uploading my inventory this weekend.


----------



## wihong

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## BigMatt

Looks good but the buttons don't work for me. And the Info sheet didn't unzip correctly. I get a .cpgz file. I am on a mac so maybe that has something to do with it. It would be nice to have a worksheet for making notes on cigars I smoke too. So I could look back and see if I smoked a particular cigar before and if I liked it. Just an idea...


----------



## android

thanks for checking it out y'all, glad to see some folks are getting use out of it.



AStateJB said:


> Nice work, Andrew! I didn't even know you could make different tabs... :noidea: But then again, my version of IT resolution looks a lot like this :smash: :lol:
> 
> How do you make the command buttons?


Josh, in excel, if you go to 'Excel Options' under the 'File' menu, you can customize the ribbon/toolbar and add in the 'Developer' tab. This will allow you to use VBA and macros that can function with adding in buttons and such.



BigMatt said:


> Looks good but the buttons don't work for me. And the Info sheet didn't unzip correctly. I get a .cpgz file. I am on a mac so maybe that has something to do with it. It would be nice to have a worksheet for making notes on cigars I smoke too. So I could look back and see if I smoked a particular cigar before and if I liked it. Just an idea...


Matt, sorry that didn't work. I definitely suspect the mac is the issue. If you PM me your email address, I can send the file directly to you and you could try it that way if you want. And, thanks for the suggestion, that would be pretty easy to add in.


----------



## Flapjack23

Great work!


----------



## HoserX

Thanks Andrew, this will be a big help for us with OCD


----------



## samiam2007

Andrew. Thank you for uploading this. It will be nice to track my cigars offline now.


----------



## French1

This is excellent - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## android

Glad to see some folks using this... ive been slacking on updating my inventory... gonna have to get back on it!


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Thanks for the spreadsheet! now only to label the singles!


----------



## EricNord

This is just what I was looking for, thanks so much!


----------



## T3Hunter

Great spreadsheet. Thank you, and RG to you.


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Thanks for this. I'll be moving all my sticks into a new Wineador in the near future so I'll use that as the perfect opportunity to update the spreadsheet.

Although, looks like I"m running into the same Mac issue


----------



## elco69

Old post, but link to download spreadsheet is still good. Thank you


----------



## android

If anyone still runs into the Mac issue, send me a PM and I'll email it directly to you and hopefully we can get it to work that way.


----------



## steve2jenny

Thank you very much


----------



## dbach11

Whoa nice, I like the commands. Definitely fancier than my current spreadsheet!


----------

